# Teen Vogue's Fashion University



## alysia (Apr 16, 2007)

has anyone been/applied to teen vogue's fashion u? can anyone tell me what the application proccess is like? I really really want to go


----------



## rebekah (May 25, 2007)

what is it?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 26, 2007)

I also have never heard of Teen Vouges fashion University, Where is it?


----------



## pinkstar (May 26, 2007)

Omg I never heard about their university! That's so crazy lol... I hope you get in if you apply! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Disney has its own University too, from what I've heard..


----------



## astronaut (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkstar* 

 
_Omg I never heard about their university! That's so crazy lol... I hope you get in if you apply! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Disney has its own University too, from what I've heard.._

 
That would be a cool universtiy! hehe. What do they teach?

edit- I just googled it. It's just training for staff to know where stuff is in the park and stuff. ew.


----------

